
Help a CS Freshman on Systems Programming? - ovebepari
Hello everyone, I&#x27;m Ove, a CS freshman.<p>I&#x27;ve tried everything, web, desktop etc but my true interest is into kernel&#x2F;device-driver level programming and I want to make a living out of it later.<p>Now help me to decide what should I focus more on? I know C, C++&#x2F;Rust is a must but what else? Teachers are suggesting to dive into Competitive programming, would that be a great investment for systems programming? Thanks in advanced.
======
riyakhanna1983
Learning kernel internals will help you deeply understand the core concepts of
systems (e.g., hardware architecture, compiler optimizations, process
abstractions, security layers, etc.). Having developed deep understanding of
the foundational concepts, you can easily and quickly learn any high-level
language (e.g., Python, Rust, etc.) and even see their limitations in terms of
performance/security. Low-level systems programming is a niche area, so you
can easily find a job or get into consulting business. My two cents.

~~~
ovebepari
Thanks. How much Competitive Programming will help, what're your thoughts on
this?

